# Best Kibble with Moderate Protien Levels?



## chuckNashley (May 3, 2010)

If I wanted a kibble for my Vizsla puppy that didn't have as high of Protein as Orijen, what would you pick? Top 5?:biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Acana is the only one I'd feed , but not sure if its O.K. for a puppy.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

maybe some of the Castor Pollux stuff. Of course, Acana grain inclusive if you can find it(they tell me it exists though I've not seen it)....

personally I like the Wellness line though its crazy expensive...


Acana undoubtedly would be my first option.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are my top five for a puppy (in no particular order):

1. Wellness Just for Puppy (or large breed puppy, if needed)
2. Blue Buffalo (either regular puppy or large breed puppy)
3. Canine Caviar (either chicken puppy or lamb puppy)
4. Holistic Select (reg. puppy or large breed puppy)
5. Castor & Pollux Organix or Ultramix Puppy


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Canine Caviar would be the only other choice I'd feed my large breed puppy over Orijen Large Breed Puppy.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i saw a bag of Artemis fresh mix, and i was impressed!


----------



## wrangler1 (Jun 27, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> Canine Caviar would be the only other choice I'd feed my large breed puppy over Orijen Large Breed Puppy.


Canine Caviar is a decent food made be a stellar copacker, same as Blackwood and Annamaet but its a companion animal food.

Annamaet Petfoods

carefully read this page including the scientific papers written, there is no food made with this kind of expertise behind it, none


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

wrangler1 said:


> carefully read this page including the scientific papers written, there is no food made with this kind of expertise behind it, none


Does he know anything about modern nutrition? All these papers are 20 to 30 years old. Isn't there something more recent? He seems to believe that dogs are omnivores. There goes his credibility right out the window.

Yes, there is food made with more credibility ... Wysong comes to mind. Orijen comes to mind. Even (ugh) Abady. EVO is a better food.

*ETA:* Companion animals is what the greatest percentage of us feed.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

wrangler1 said:


> Annamaet Petfoods


I see the foods are made with Riboflavin! :biggrin:

Hulu - Saturday Night Live: Mostly Garbage Dog Food




RawFedDogs said:


> *ETA:* Companion animals is what the greatest percentage of us feed.


Even if I fed sled dogs I wouldn't feed that crap


----------

